
How Big Is the Gender Gap in the Startup World? - simonsarris
https://medium.com/@samaipataV/sv-reports-how-big-is-the-gender-gap-in-the-startup-world-1-5-d9deac94f64f
======
joeblow9999
Attention women! You must all desire to be startup entrepreneurs at the same
rate as men! Thus current disparity is unacceptable to your betters!

